# Individuals & Blue Crabs



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Going to do some Blue Crabbing from shore in April. Was looking at the regs. Got my Saltwater trip License

and know that the minimum size is 5". Noticed that they state that one 5 gallon bucket per boat is allowed.

No where does it state how volume or number allowed when crabbing off of shore. Did I miss something?

Help me out. Thanks.



Dplantmann


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/marine/Docs/Jan2008FlRecreationalSaltwaterRegsChart.pdf

Edit from earlier. I posted the wrong info. But Blue crabs do not have a size limit and have a 10 gallon total harvest limit. So go fill you up two 5 gallon buckets and your done. Same regs as on a boat. Just like fishing from a boat or from land, the same regs apply.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you want blue crabs and not the blue land crabs Knot mentioned. No size limit and 10 gallons whole per harvester per day. So if you can fill up 2 five gallon buckets, you're done for the day. Can't keep egg bearing females.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Don, are you confusing the AL crab regs (5" minimum)?

IF I'm readingthe FL crab regscorrectly:



> <P align=left>*Crab-Blue* <P align=left>Sept 20 - Oct 4 Gulf state waters beyond 3 miles<P align=left>closed to traps; federal waters closed to traps<P align=left>10 gallons whole per harvester per day<P align=left>5 traps maximum. Trap requirements apply.<P align=left>Harvest of egg-bearing crabs prohibited.<P align=left>*Crab-Blue Land*<P align=left>July 1?Oct 31 20 per harvester per day<P align=left>Trapping prohibited, harvest of egg-bearing females prohibited, harvest prohibited in
> 
> state parks and from the right-of-way of federal, state or county maintained roads.


The lower part would pertain to you crabbing from shore. April is a no-take month!

Also keep in mind FL prohibits taking egg-bearing (aka sponge) crabs. Not so in AL.

It might be best to contact the FWC for clarification.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Blue land crabs are a different species than blue crabs. Blue land crabs live on land (the only time you will find them in the water is when the females are releasing their eggs) and are only found in southern Florida. 

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/UW013

The limit for blue crabs is 10gallons per person per day.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

We a fishing in Alabama. Throwing out line with chicken neck.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Oops, those are Florida regs I was referring to. I don't know about Alabama.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

All the Alabama crab regs say, is that a license has to be renewed on Sept. 21st every year. So, I 

still have the questions. Is there a blue crab season for those of us who are fishing from shore with a

hand line and a chicken neck? What is the amount you can have in your possession, per individual, per day?

We have our alabama salt water trip licences and the gear, I just need to confirm the particulars. Sent

an email to the Alabama fisheries site concerning this, but am not expecting a quick response. Anyone know?



Pier#, any ideas?



Take it light everyone and make sure you spend some time wetting a line.



Don 'Dplantmann' Guzan


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not see a creel limit for recreational blue crabs when I read the Alabama Regs. The only restrictions I saw were listed forrecreational shrimpers on boats. It is vague.

*No person, shall take, catch, or possess blue crabs that measure less than five
inches (5") carapace width as measured from the tip of one lateral spine to tip of
the opposite lateral spine.
3. Crabs taken by licensed recreational shrimp boats in exclusive bait areas or in
waters open to commercial shrimping for use as bait are exempt from minimum
size limit (limited to no more than the number of crabs held by a one-gallon
container per boat per day).
4. Licensed recreational shrimp boats taking crabs in waters open to commercial
shrimping are limited to no more than one 5-gallon container of legal size crabs
in possession per boat.*


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Knot a Yacht, your right, the regs are not very clear. I wish the state would put the information on their

creel limit sheet! The regs don't say anything about hand line fisherpersons from shore! Guess I'll see if the

state responds to my previous email. If they do, I'll pass the information on to everyone.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Lo and behold!



I got a swift response from the State of Alabama.



- THERE IS NO CLOSED CRAB SEASON!

- THERE IS NO LIMIT ON HOW MANY CRABS CAN BE IN YOUR POSSESSION!



Ya hoo! just what I wanted to hear. Those buggers are the best tasting critters (IMHO) that you can

pull out of the gulf. Plus, it is a hoot using a hand line and chicken neck while bonding with the kids. In

other words, it is really a fun family activity, with treasure at the end.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

The way Alabama posts the regulations leaves much to be desired for the ...especially for non residents and those that don't know. If there isNO creel limit mentioned then there is NO creel limit period. But a size limit might apply. Such as the case of 5". Same goes for dates..if none specified then there is NO closed season.

The only creel limits (posted) apply to commercial fisherman, and not to recs. 

Here is another example. I moved from Mississippi to Alabama. In Mississippi, Bull frogs (a game animal) have both a season and creel. But in Alabama Bull frogs are not mentioned in the regulations (not considered a game animal) , henceNO closed season and NO limits.damn I'm :hungry for legs.


----------

